# SXRD Picture Settings/Calibration Inquiries



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

_This is a duplicate post of one I put in the main SXRD thread as I was not sure which would be more appropriate to do, or which would get better "traffic;" please forgive the duality of the situation and if I did indeed post in the inappropriate area..._

Hello All! 

New member here, eager to begin with some questions regarding my SXRD, model KDS-50A2020... Since owning this rear pro set for a good few years now (and still on my same original bulb!) I have been running the set in a calibrated "Standard" picture mode, as I simply preferred that over the popular "Custom" (for these sets). However, we just moved into a new house and I decided to recalibrate the set using Custom, to see what all the fuss was about, and to see if I could squeeze some more "artifact-crushing" ability out of my OPPO BDP-83 Blu-ray player that's connected to the set.

I calibrated the set in Custom using three different setup discs, including a THX Optimizer test and the Spears & Munsil Blu-ray, and defeated all "Advanced Settings" controls except for DETAIL ENHANCER, which I left on HIGH for what I have been told will give "3-D-ish type snap" to HD material like Blu-ray. After calibration, I popped in the original non-anamorphic DVD of _Armageddon_ in anticipation of its upcoming Blu-ray release, and while the image looked very good for an upscaled DVD, there was still a cool/blue push to the image which is something that always bothered me about using Standard mode on this TV. And that was WITH using "Warm2" as the Color Temp. Also, the overall image didn't look all that much "dramatically better" than it did when I was in Standard mode -- it MAY have looked a bit smoother and exhibited less "noise" as I defeated the Edge Enhancement and such, but it didn't look tremendously more improved, as folks assured me it would by switching from Standard to Custom. 

Now, I am thinking some White Balance adjustment may help this cool push to the image, as I left the White Balance all to factory defaults of "0", but can anyone suggest to me which Gains and Biases need to be adjusted to dial back the blue hue in the image I am experiencing? Further, does it make a big deal if I use "Standard" over "Custom"? Should I just continue using Custom with a Warm2 color temp? Would it be "okay" to use Standard mode, even for watching DVDs and Blu-rays? 

Thank you in advance, fellow Shacksters!


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Please do not cross post. I am closing this thread. For those who want to respond, the duplicate post can be found here:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ocessors/25894-sony-sxrd-owners-thread-3.html


----------

